# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Jamaica Tourist Board Flash Mob in NYC

## Rob



----------


## rastagal

How cool is that?

----------


## Honey518

Niiiyyyycccee

----------


## MissNegril

Gotta Luv It!

----------


## J-Ville Mark

What a catchy tune!!!!

----------

